# My 3 boys



## harley's mom (Nov 29, 2004)

My sweet baby Polo ...this is kind of an old picture...I forgot to develop this roll!









My three beautiful boys! 









Harley and Polo sharing the bathroom shelf (aka, kitty napper)


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Oh aren't they gorgeous  Harley has a very lovely smile and beautiful markings.

At first glance I thought Polo and Harley were on a kitty size bunk bed


----------



## Dusty&Lou (Jun 16, 2004)

I love the first picture of Polo! What a handsome little devil.... :wink:


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

cuties


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

How lovely!! The first photo of Polo is just adorable.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

what gorgeous kittys! My three send belly rubs


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

they are beautiful! What a neat variety!


----------



## d_b (Jul 17, 2004)

Jack looks like a silhouette.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

I've missed those boys!


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

nice photos


----------



## joharriforce4 (Jun 28, 2005)

The first pic of Polo is absolutley adorable - looks like a pro shot! Your other two cats are very lovley as well


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

awwwwwwwwww so cute!


----------



## Moopsey (Sep 6, 2004)

Awww they have such lovely eyes!


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

Very cute...and Polo...that first photo is so sweet


----------



## harley's mom (Nov 29, 2004)

awww, thanks! :blackcat


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Jack is huge in that picture with the others :lol:


----------

